# Falme Angel's with ick???



## rk4435 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a 36 gallon bowfront tank that has been running for about 10 days. The first inhabitant was a Dwarf Lion. After one week the lfs verified my water parameters and I added two flame angels and two tomato clowns. I obviously like orange.

I have decided that the Dwarf Lion needs to go and intend to remove him this weekend if I find a suitable home. I have not been able to get him to eat aside from snacking on pods and the effort has strained me because I work very long hours. He still looks healthy and happy. 

I noticed small white spots on the flame angels tails this evening. They have been eating and swimming about normally and the clown fish look happy and normal. Being new to SW I do not know if ick is the same as it was with cichlids. I only dealt with it a couple of times over five years.

The tank does have one sponge and about 16-18 pounds of live rock as well as live sand. It is my understanding that those items would prevent me from treating ick with a medicine if that is my problem. I am using two HOB filters, between the two of them the rating is for 75-80 gallons.

I have not changed any water yet, my intent was to change 20-25% every two weeks.

Could anyone offer any advise, aside from removing one of the flame angels? I know there is a possibility of them not getting along. I do have a 29 gallon biocube on standby if they get aggressive, thus far there has been no sign of that.
Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=127086#ixzz2MFZkOWWN
​


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Link goes no where. Unable to confirm ICH unless you can get up a pic. Although I'm inclined to say it isn't, if you see it on the fins and not on the body.


----------



## rk4435 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, I'm not sure what that link is to. I haven't mastered the picture posting stuff yet. I've been too busy begging you guys to save my butt as I have set up three SW tanks in two months. It sure is a stressful venture!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL. No worries, you'll get it down. Just takes a couple of months to figure it out.


----------

